# Meet my Bertie



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Went to see our pup yesterday and fell in love with him straight away !! he was perfect here are a few pictures of him...he was three weeks old.


































now for the longest five week wait!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

He's stunning. X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

thankyou


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Bertie looks adorable. I'm glad your viewing went well. You can spend the next 5 weeks shopping for puppy stuff!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

So pretty! Now you just have five weeks to wait


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's lovely! - and he'll change so much over the next 5 weeks. How exciting!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah what a cutie Bertie is


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Bertie is soooooo cute .... what lovely markings.

Keep those photos coming


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Gorgeous. We got Frisbee on 17th December so my kids used their advent calendar for the puppy countdown. I'm sure Joe will be happy for you to visit again before you collect Bertie so that will break up the wait a bit x


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

So cute


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

He is very cute - I love his love heart white patch on his forehead - I bet you cannot wait for puppy homecoming day!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah he is adorable and his markings are lovely. The countdown is on


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Adorable. Five weeks will fly by hopefully.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hes so cute what a lovely colour


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

What a gorgeous little chap, lovely photos.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh wow what a gorgeous little boy he is, will you be able to visit him again before getting him home?


----------



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

ah soooo cute - the 5 weeks will fly by x


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I am but havnt arranged when yet, but we'll give it a few weeks so he'll be more lively and it will help break up this long long wait !!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

You might want to use these 5 weeks to do 'all day' special outings with your family that you might find tricky once Bertie is home. A trip into London, the zoo or a theme park maybe. It might help to pass the time and once Bertie is home you won't be able to leave him for a whole day so will find those sorts of trips more difficult.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh and I noticed that Lolly and Bertie are only half siblings as they have different mums. It looks like Moss is her mum (am I right?) whereas Lolly's mum is Spyder.


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

berties mum isnt a dog thats on the website she is a brown/redish cockaspaniel called evie- ellie ( there's an ella on the site but she deffinatly wasn't the mum


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww Bertie is gorgeous  Very cute and sooo small! Love the white marking on his little head  I'm sure the next 5 weeks will fly by!


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

5 weeks for me too, can't wait!!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Bertie is a cutie, love the name too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil B (Feb 18, 2012)

He is unspeakably beautiful!


----------

